

How not to lose family photos and videos in the next 10 years. - royosherove
http://osherove.com/blog/2014/1/28/why-i-am-not-likely-to-ever-lose-my-family-photos-and-videos.html

======
pwg
> Total cost for managing all my files ever: $65-$75 a month.

Lowest Newegg price for 1T external USB hd (2014-01-28): 69.99.

Buy one 1T USB drive from Newegg every 2 months (half the cost of $75/month).

Backup Windows 1T drive to each in turn.

After 1 year, have seven redundant copies of the data (1T drive in Windows
machine, plus six redundant external HD copies, if each drive is refreshed
every 2 months to include the full dataset at that time).

Half the cost per month (69.99/2 months vs. 75/month).

